# Another Technical Player Leaves the U.S. to play real soccer



## Bruddah IZ (Feb 19, 2018)

*http://legia.com/en/news/brian-iloski-signed-with-legia-57872*

*News*
2018-02-16 19:09:00





*BRIAN ILOSKI SIGNED WITH LEGIA*
Author: Jakub Mieżejewski Photo: Jacek Prondzynski

Brian Iloski, a talented 22-year-old midfielder tested by the Polish champion team during the training camps in Florida and Benidorm, signed with Legia a two-year contract with an option to extend for one year.

"Brian is a young, talented player whom we found in the United States. He was one of the best players in the UCLA Bruins for the last few years. We think he can develope in the future. During his tests, we saw him improving his skills every day. The biggest impression on us was the fact that when he came first to the pitch with us, he didn't have any fears playing against more experienced players. We see a lot of quality in him and we believe in his future. We didn't expect results immediately but maybe he will surprise us soon" said Ivan Kepcija, technical director of Legia Warsaw.











Brian Iloski joined the team during the training camp in Florida. The American midfielder of Macedonian origin impressed the training staff and he was also with the team in training camp in Spanish Benidorm. He scored a goal for Legia in a friendly match with Shanghai Shenxin (1:1).



The new midfielder of Legia Warszawa has recently played in the UCLA Bruins in the university league. He was chosen by Colorado Rapids in MLS draft, but he decided to sign a two-year contract with the Polish Champion with an option to extend for one year. He will play with number 40.









http://legia.com/en/team/brian-iloski-526-318


----------



## Bruddah IZ (Feb 19, 2018)

BRIAN ILOSKI
http://legia.com/en/team/jaroslaw-niezgoda-469-244





40
Position: Midfielders
Nationality: Stany Zjednoczone


----------



## jojosoccer (Feb 19, 2018)

Congrats to Brian!


----------



## Bruddah IZ (Mar 11, 2018)

3-1 win today and in to 1st place


----------



## Bruddah IZ (Mar 11, 2018)




----------



## will (Mar 27, 2018)

I remember you saying a few years ago that this kid was one of the best in his age around the world. Although I must agree that signing to any European Team from any League after 4 years of college in US is a huge accomplishment, and I wish him luck, we will be able to see in this next two years if Brian will be playing for Barca or Madrid or any top team suitable for as any top 10 player, or if from Polish League he will do as Donovan and return home after a couple years. Now regardless, I think by now you have understood the differences between a top player here and outside US, as well as the delay college causes in any career (Patrik Viera). If you didn't yet just compare Brian with Mbappe. Have a great day mister, talk with you again within a couple years.


----------



## will (Mar 27, 2018)

Sorry for the auto correction mistakes...


----------



## Bruddah IZ (Mar 27, 2018)

will said:


> I remember you saying a few years ago that this kid was one of the best in his age around the world. Although I must agree that signing to any European Team from any League after 4 years of college in US is a huge accomplishment, and I wish him luck, we will be able to see in this next two years if Brian will be playing for Barca or Madrid or any top team suitable for as any top 10 player, or if from Polish League he will do as Donovan and return home after a couple years. Now regardless, I think by now you have understood the differences between a top player here and outside US, as well as the delay college causes in any career (Patrik Viera). If you didn't yet just compare Brian with Mbappe. Have a great day mister, talk with you again within a couple years.


Having a degree is something that no one can take from him regardless of who he plays for.


----------



## jojosoccer (Mar 27, 2018)

Depends what his career goals are. If it is to be a professional soccer player, get the college degree later and focus on your professional goals during the critical years.


----------



## Striker17 (Mar 27, 2018)

http://www.espn.com/sports/soccer/story/_/id/22869596/2018-world-cup-college-soccer-too-much-risk-rising-us-talent


----------



## Bruddah IZ (Mar 27, 2018)

jojosoccer said:


> Depends what his career goals are. If it is to be a professional soccer player, get the college degree later and focus on your professional goals during the critical years.


Hard to turn your back on a 4 year full ride at UCLA.


----------



## jojosoccer (Mar 28, 2018)

Yes, quite true. A scholarship to UCLA is very difficult to turn down. That is a dream come true for the American player.
That is the American system. Get an American university degree and work in America or MLS, if it is for Soccer.
In Europe it is different. In Europe University is feee and a trade is very important too.


----------



## Luis Andres (Dec 13, 2019)

Why am I not surprised...


----------

